# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  What's the difference between anxiety and an anxiety disorder?

## Flea

I know what anxiety is, I just don't know when having anxiety becomes a disorder. Can anyone explain it to me?

----------


## Ironman

Anxiety becomes a disorder when it affects your life - like in a negative way and stuff.

----------


## L

As said above, it can be seen as a disorder when it effects everyday living causing you distress. Everyone experiences anxiety at times.

----------


## kc1895

Is anxiety the same as stress? It sounds like being under constant general worry about nothing in particular.  I still dont understand the difference between being really stressed out and having anxiety.

----------


## Nelly

I think if you let the stress get to you so much that it's all that you think about, that is a type of anxiety-related disorder. We all feel anxious and stress at points, but if it's always on our mind then it's a sign that something needs to change

----------


## Ironman

> Is anxiety the same as stress? It sounds like being under constant general worry about nothing in particular.  I still dont understand the difference between being really stressed out and having anxiety.







> I think if you let the stress get to you so much that it's all that you think about, that is a type of anxiety-related disorder. We all feel anxious and stress at points, but if it's always on our mind then it's a sign that something needs to change



Stress and anxiety are actually different, but can fuel each other into the "vicious cycle".  Stress is the pressure we face - we can also put stress on ourselves.  We can be stressed out without anxiety, though.

----------

